# Best time to buy equipment



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

All year. On eBay/forums/Craigslist/etc. would be my answer. There is ALWAYS someone needing to get rid of stuff for way less than it should be selling for. Just gotta keep your eyes peeled & set up search alerts!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Sawyer Martin said:


> All year. On eBay/forums/Craigslist/etc. would be my answer. There is ALWAYS someone needing to get rid of stuff for way less than it should be selling for. Just gotta keep your eyes peeled & set up search alerts!


Great idea if you’re not interested in supporting your local businesses! I’m always a big proponent of checking out your local fly shop or tackle shop first. Can you ever get any fishing advice from online businesses?


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

The Fin said:


> Great idea if you’re not interested in supporting your local businesses! I’m always a big proponent of checking out your local fly shop or tackle shop first. Can you ever get any fishing advice from online businesses?


He asked a question in regards to getting the best deals on equipment, not about how to support his local tackle shops. One of us answered the question.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Sawyer Martin said:


> He asked a question in regards to getting the best deals on equipment, not about how to support his local tackle shops. One of us answered the question.


Sometimes the “best deals” are not just about the price you pay! I would think that getting local advice and service is a great deal! IMO I just added another perspective as I answered the question.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Sometimes you can get a "deal" from a fly shop with closeouts or something like Cabela's bargain cave but the selection is limited. Name brands can be discounted when the new models come out. Google what you are looking for...


----------



## aldrichf (Aug 8, 2020)

For the record I am all about patronizing local tackle shops, of which there are many here in Charleston. But with up to 6 reels needed all of which are normally in the $100 range, I don’t mind saying that I’m looking for a deal. If there were a manufacturer’s rebate that I could take a vantage of through local dealer I would certainly do that.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Being an informed buyer really helps when needing gear in quantity... Once you're pretty sure where your best deal lies, if you have the time, go to your local dealer, let him know what you're needing - and give him (or her) a chance to match the price or better it for a bulk deal... .You might be surprised how well you can do since, particularly small shops, have to be flexible to keep up and running.... 
Lastly, used gear might be all that you need - if you have a competent shop or repair man to fall back on if the gear needs to be gone over and sorted out. I'm a guy that's been repairing all makes and models of reels for many years - but these days I'm coming to the end of the road since there are quite a few models out there - where no parts supply exists - and the parts wholesaler I relied on for many years - is out of business.... Wish it weren't so - but that's something I can say about lots of "stuff" these days...


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Maybe not the answer your looking for but for me best time to shop is when the wife goes to her Brothers house to visit for a few days ☺ shes very Frugal and doesnt understand spending a few hundred on a new spinner ect ....when i already have over 30 rods that she claims i dont even use 😅🤣😂 i tried telling her it depends on the fish im after ,her reply "Yeah Right" 😁 guess im lucky she could be the other way and Blow money left and right 👍😎


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The big fishing tackle convention is in July when new products are introduced (usually for fall distribution). So dealers will often discount last year's models in late summer/early fall to clear existing inventory in anticipation of re-stocking. So that's a good time to buy, either from a local dealer or on-line outlets, as noted alreadly.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Get your buddy to buy it all, "give" it to you and then pay him back. You can tell the wife, "Mike gave it to me"!

I can't vouch for the quality of their products yet, but I just placed an order with SixGill Fishing. They have BOGO deals on some of their rods and reels right now.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I bought 6 Penn Fierce reels (3000/4000) in 2012 ahead of a boat I had built. Those reels were $59.95/$69.95 each. All 6 reels are still going strong as of now with just a simple rinse after each use. Buy em, use em, catch fish on em....fish don't see brand/model


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Silent Drifter said:


> Maybe not the answer your looking for but for me best time to shop is when the wife goes to her Brothers house to visit for a few days ☺ shes very Frugal and doesnt understand spending a few hundred on a new spinner ect ....when i already have over 30 rods that she claims i dont even use 😅🤣😂 i tried telling her it depends on the fish im after ,her reply "Yeah Right" 😁 guess im lucky she could be the other way and Blow money left and right 👍😎


I just got my wife into fishing, she spends as much money on it as I do!


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I like supporting local shops when they have what I need and the guys working there are good guys. Unfortunately, there are alot of worthless A-holes working in some Bait & Tackle shops that seem to think they are doing me a favor.

I will support Dusky Marine in Dania Beach, Don's Bait & Tackle in Homestead, Chaos in Pompano, T&R Tackle in Lauderdale by the Sea, Capt Petes in Key Largo, that gas station in Everglades City on the right that just opened a grill and expanded thier bait shop. 

If they were not mentioned above and are in Broward, Dade, Monroe or Collier counties of FL... then I haven't been there or more than likely they've pissed me off too many times.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

@Drifter my wife loves to fish in shores still raising hell about spending money mostly due to all thats going on 🥴 dam immigrants 😡


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

DBStoots said:


> Get your buddy to buy it all, "give" it to you and then pay him back. You can tell the wife, "Mike gave it to me"!
> 
> I can't vouch for the quality of their products yet, but I just placed an order with SixGill Fishing. They have BOGO deals on some of their rods and reels right now.


Two different baitcasters of theirs have stripped worm gears for me. Good customer service, but I shouldn't have to use it.


----------



## ohg123 (Jan 6, 2010)

if yu dont mind a crazy amount of nonsense then offerup is great


----------



## gbc11 (Oct 4, 2018)

Tackle warehouse has a clearance item page on the home page when you pull pull it up. That damn page gets me in trouble all the time. When icast rolls around, brands will give a release date on a reel that will replace a model. Retail stores will then dump all the old model reels at a cheap price to make room for the new inventory and not to be stuck with the old model just before that time. Some brands will allow box stores to do sales on the big sale days ( black Friday kind of days), Big box stores also have to buy and turn x number of reels a year to maintain their price brake and will randomly do sales to burn inventory so they can buy more to keep the cost down for them. Other then that ebay and facebook market place is a good place to find deals on new and used reels.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Silent Drifter said:


> Maybe not the answer your looking for but for me best time to shop is when the wife goes to her Brothers house to visit for a few days ☺ shes very Frugal and doesnt understand spending a few hundred on a new spinner ect ....when i already have over 30 rods that she claims i dont even use 😅🤣😂 i tried telling her it depends on the fish im after ,her reply "Yeah Right" 😁 guess im lucky she could be the other way and Blow money left and right 👍😎


How many shoes does she have?


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> How many shoes does she have?


My wife had a better credit rating than I did and she hadn't had a job for years...


----------



## Adamfishes (7 mo ago)

Where I am in the northeast the local tackle stores have big sales in the spring and fall. There’s also the shows.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Adamfishes said:


> There’s also the shows.


I used to go to the shows.
Last day at a show is when the best deals can be had, but the selection can be limited.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Fathers Day Sales going on?
Some good
Some not so go.


----------



## ButtersGuide (Oct 27, 2021)

Half Shell said:


> I like supporting local shops when they have what I need and the guys working there are good guys. Unfortunately, there are alot of worthless A-holes working in some Bait & Tackle shops that seem to think they are doing me a favor.
> 
> I will support Dusky Marine in Dania Beach, Don's Bait & Tackle in Homestead, Chaos in Pompano, T&R Tackle in Lauderdale by the Sea, Capt Petes in Key Largo, that gas station in Everglades City on the right that just opened a grill and expanded thier bait shop.
> 
> If they were not mentioned above and are in Broward, Dade, Monroe or Collier counties of FL... then I haven't been there or more than likely they've pissed me off too many times.


Running a retail store is beyond difficult....that's why I don't own any. The only thing worse than poor service would be in-charge of those jerks behind the counter. "like the're doing me a favor or pretend they know better". Sure it my fault, for being less than.

Now a days, shop online with sites in Oregon State....No Tax & Free Shipping. Find a sale & your Golden


----------



## SouthTexas (Dec 24, 2020)

Sawyer Martin said:


> All year. On eBay/forums/Craigslist/etc. would be my answer. There is ALWAYS someone needing to get rid of stuff for way less than it should be selling for. Just gotta keep your eyes peeled & set up search alerts!


This is the correct answer if price is what is most important. I fully understand that a good relationship with your local shop means more to some. Some people here need to understand the concept of opportunity cost. Driving all over and waiting for your local shop to see if they can get you a decent deal probably isnt worth the time/effort monetarily. Automated alerts and a quick browse online once a week cost you nothing more than a few minutes at worst.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

ButtersGuide said:


> Running a retail store is beyond difficult....that's why I don't own any. The only thing worse than poor service would be in-charge of those jerks behind the counter. "like the're doing me a favor or pretend they know better". Sure it my fault, for being less than.
> 
> Now a days, shop online with sites in Oregon State....No Tax & Free Shipping. Find a sale & your Golden


My guess is that “those jerks behind the counter” don’t last long in retail. I always shop and support local businesses. Where do you turn if you have a fishing related question and all your purchases have been made through eBay?


----------



## ButtersGuide (Oct 27, 2021)

When I am faced with a fishing related question...I use the internet or local knowledge. If a fishing reel needs repair...I send it out. The question still remains..."Best Time to Buy Equipment"...You know ways to reduce your cost when making a fishing tackle purchase. Always shopping local adds additional cost thet I'm not willing to pay for.

Based on your profile, you pay an additional sales tax fee of 6.25% when you shop local.

Full Disclosure: I've held jobs in Retail B&T, Fishing Tackle Wholesale and of course Fishing Tackle Manufacturing.

I guess that's how ended up just being a dog's personal fishing guide....(he's the member of the yacht club not me.)
He just loves Tarpon Fishing off those docks !!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

when the political party in charge changes again and the price of everything goes back down.


----------

